# katrina



## katrinagg02 (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello Everyone here,

I have recently received my spouse permit + business endorsement... someone advised that i should apply for my Permanent Resident within a period of 31 days from day of collection, that if i dont apply within this period then i will have to wait for after 5years, please i need a genuine information about this and if it is true, what documents will i have to use in applying.

thanks so much to you all, this forum is a blessing.


----------



## katrinagg02 (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello Everyone here,

I have recently received my spouse permit + business endorsement... someone advised that i should apply for my Permanent Resident within a period of 31 days from day of collection, that if i dont apply within this period then i will have to wait for after 5years, please i need a genuine information about this and if it is true, what documents will i have to use in applying.

thanks so much to you all, this forum is a blessing.


----------



## katrinagg02 (Dec 2, 2014)

*Spouse + business permit recieved, then pr*

Hello Everyone here,

I have recently received my spouse permit + business endorsement... someone advised that i should apply for my Permanent Resident within a period of 31 days from day of collection, that if i dont apply within this period then i will have to wait for after 5years, please i need a genuine information about this and if it is true, what documents will i have to use in applying.

thanks so much to you all, this forum is a blessing.


----------

